# Creating a tan with Photoshop, video tutorial



## SimpleFoto (Mar 24, 2011)

I just did a tutorial on creating a tan.  For those who are interested.. here it is






anyone else have any clever ways of reaching the same result?  Changing skin color is a tricky thing as it very easily looks unnatural.


----------



## Peano (Mar 24, 2011)

Alternative technique *here*.


----------



## Bynx (Mar 25, 2011)

Very nice job SimpleFoto.


----------



## sierramister (Mar 25, 2011)

I think the tan looks great.  The only complaint I have is the area around the eye.  The area is darker because of the way the photo was taken.  When you add the tan, this area becomes even darker (or more orange I suppose).  However, one who gets a natural tan sitting outdoors or uses glasses at an indoor tanning bed would have lighter skin around the eyelids and below the eye.  If you lighten up the areas around the eye, even to match the same tonal consistency of the cheeks, I think it would make it look more realistic.


----------



## SimpleFoto (Mar 25, 2011)

sierramister said:


> I think the tan looks great.  The only complaint I have is the area around the eye.  The area is darker because of the way the photo was taken.  When you add the tan, this area becomes even darker (or more orange I suppose).  However, one who gets a natural tan sitting outdoors or uses glasses at an indoor tanning bed would have lighter skin around the eyelids and below the eye.  If you lighten up the areas around the eye, even to match the same tonal consistency of the cheeks, I think it would make it look more realistic.



Yeah, good point - I didn't think of that.  It would be pretty easy to make it a little lighter around the eyes, or brush on the layer mask to lessen the effect around the eyes.


----------



## tal_ninio (Mar 29, 2011)

Basically a nice workflow.
Can be improved by putting al layers in a Group and using a single mask.
Easier to edit and much more accurate.


----------



## SimpleFoto (Mar 29, 2011)

tal_ninio said:


> Basically a nice workflow.
> Can be improved by putting al layers in a Group and using a single mask.
> Easier to edit and much more accurate.



Yeah, using groups would have been a lot smarter.  I didn't think about that until after I created the tutorial   next time!


----------



## bonjames (Nov 5, 2011)

HI this is the alternative way to make a Tan in Photoshopf  free Photoshop tutorials
Here is a little tips for how to create tan look with photoshop. 

 1. Open the picture you want to work on.
2. Go to layer and then *new* and then *layer*.
3. Then go to color picker und pick a brown color approximaetly 280F0F  but it depends on how bright your skin is. You can try other colours too  until you get what you want.
4. On the right side of your photoshop on the bottom in front on  *Opacity* there is a dropdown menu and it usualy set to *normal* by  default. Now change that to *soft light*
5. Go to paint bucket tool* and now click on your picture.
BINGO! Now your picture should look much tanner than before 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 If its too dark you can change the light by going to *image* then  *adjustments* then *curves* When you hit curves a window will pop up and  now bring your mouse to the middle of the pop up window and drag it up  and down and you will see the changes on your picture imediately. Stop  where you like it and then click *OK* 
 So, now you have your tanned picture 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








free Photoshop tutorials


----------



## chuasam (Feb 15, 2012)

I don't understand the purpose of a tan *LOL* a lot of my clients specifically request looking lighter skinned.


----------



## SimpleFoto (Feb 16, 2012)

chuasam said:


> I don't understand the purpose of a tan *LOL* a lot of my clients specifically request looking lighter skinned.



haha - yeah, that goes to show you the difference in cultures and what people see as 'beauty'


----------



## Forkie (Feb 16, 2012)

Great little tutorial!


----------

